# NRL tipping comp 2007



## Greebo (Mar 3, 2007)

NRL 2007

Tipping Competition


Do you want to join an NRL 2007
Tipping Comp for the 2007 season?


To Join

"Aussiepythons"


1. Go to OzTips.com - http://www.OzTips.com. 
2. Select "Register", and setup a User account (if you don't already have one at OzTips.com) 
3. Once you have successfully registered a Username and Password, click on "Tipping" tab and then click "Join a Tipping Comp". 
4. You will be asked for an OzTips Competition Number and Password. 
The Comp you've been asked to join is:
Comp#: 95298
Password: havetobeinittowinit 
5. That's it! Full instructions on how to Tip can be found on the site by clicking on the "Help" tab


----------



## Greebo (Mar 3, 2007)

There are couple of changes to the tipping comp this year:

2 points for each correct tip
5 points for tipping a draw
2 bonus points for correctly tipping all games in a round

I'm not sure what the prize(s) will be this year. If any members are kind enough to donate a prize please let me know.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 4, 2007)

*Note* Only APS members will be eligible for any prizes.


----------



## mitchyj (Mar 4, 2007)

im in


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Mar 4, 2007)

yup im in it as well


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Mar 4, 2007)

when you say members, does joining this forum count???


----------



## jimjones (Mar 4, 2007)

does telling you all souths will win it b4 the comp has started count for anything lol


----------



## gaara (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm in - is anyone gonna vote titans?


----------



## codeth (Mar 4, 2007)

yeah i did , they had a shocking trial up here the other week though, was one of the most boring games i have seen, but most of there " good " players wernt playing. the have a good team going though


----------



## horsenz (Mar 4, 2007)

iam in all signed up and have done my tips for round 1


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 4, 2007)

GO THE DRAGONS.

Simone.


----------



## buck (Mar 4, 2007)

Hell yeah!!!!!!

Shame about Gaz though


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah buck- we cant escape a Charity Shield match without some major injury to one of our gun players. Still our young baby forwards matched it to Souths animal like Kidwell etc...i think we did ok. Damn i am impressed with Josh Morris though.

Simone.


----------



## buck (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah some good footy genes in the _morrisi_ line it seems.

I thought their forwards had the better of us, especially early on but as always class prevails. Interesting to see what happens when the rest of the regular squad get back on deck. This year may not be as bleak as some are predicting.


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 4, 2007)

who cares about the dragons vs souths match, anyone see the results for canberra vs west tigers, the raiders won like 36-4 now thats a score to brag about


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 4, 2007)

well i have signed up now, so may the best person win


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 4, 2007)

One word for you Dazza............................NOWRA.

Simone :lol:


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 4, 2007)

haha, nah i dont go for the nowra warriors haha....but it is pretty much the same distance to canberra from here then it is to sydney, plus another reason i dont go for the dragons is cause too many of my family go for them


----------



## dragons75 (Mar 4, 2007)

Im in AND GO THE DRAGONS


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 4, 2007)

hehehehehe Dazza, i was born into a sporting fanatic family.....Mother was from Manchester so it's Manchester United all the way and the dragons as my old mans grandparents supported them so i have stuck with tradition.....They couldn't turn me off motorsport though--that's something i got addicted to on my own, Go the Fords.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 4, 2007)

dragons75 said:


> Im in AND GO THE DRAGONS



Damn fine taste buddy.

Simone.


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 4, 2007)

well you should have kept with the red and white tradition Simone and went for the holdens haha.....who ended up winning race 2 at the clipsal 500 btw??


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 4, 2007)

Go the Dragon's


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 4, 2007)

well its ok cause the dragons only have the raiders rejects anyways, i hope you like your new recruit Simon Woolford


----------



## Jakee (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you have to pay to be in this???


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 4, 2007)

nah its all free Repz


----------



## gaara (Mar 4, 2007)

*rocks back and forth in dark corner chanting "This year is Cronulla's year" over and over*


----------



## buck (Mar 4, 2007)

dazza_wilto said:


> well its ok cause the dragons only have the raiders rejects anyways, i hope you like your new recruit Simon Woolford


 

Hmmmm.... How about a list of ex-Dragons players now with the Raiders:

Colin Best(dunny door)
Matt Bickerstaff
David Howell
Lincoln Withers


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 4, 2007)

gaara said:


> *rocks back and forth in dark corner chanting "This year is Cronulla's year" over and over*



40 years and one stuff all,
SHARKIES SHARKIES
40 years and one stuff all
SHARKIES is their name!
SHARKIES is their name,
SHARKIES is their name,
40 years and one stuff all
SHARKIES is their name HEY!

Stuff all, stuff all stuff all, Cronulla have won stuff all,
Their cheerleaders are fun, their ground is scum, Cronulla have won stuff all.

Sorry but i had to substitute the word STUFF, i'm sure buck knows the songs though.

Simone.


----------



## buck (Mar 4, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ahhhh you have to love this time of year!!!!!!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 4, 2007)

Ok, I will start the ball rolling and donate a prize. I will donate a custom made mosaic of a NRL club of the winners choice. Below is an example of one, I sell these for $150 to $200 depending on the size/colour/detail. ( I just hope the winner doesn't want a West Tigers one as their logo takes me ages).
We still need more prizes so if you have anything to donate as a prize, don't be shy.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Mar 4, 2007)

greebo you got a warriors one??? that would look awesome the moko and the


----------



## Greebo (Mar 4, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> greebo you got a warriors one??? that would look awesome the moko and the



Funny you should ask. I am making one at the moment for a customer. I will put up a photo when it's done. It shouldn't take to long as the design is relatively simple.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice work Grebs.

I need to improve my tipping results.


----------

